# What's a good price for Pork Bellies? Quick Question, thanks!



## thoseguys26 (Feb 9, 2012)

It's hard to find PB's anywhere besides butchers but my Italian friend is getting a case for $2.10 /lb which I figured is a good price knowing what you pay for finished bacon at the store.  I am just curious what PB is averaging per lb these days because I haven't made it to the butcher to compare.

Thanks!


----------



## alblancher (Feb 9, 2012)

Untrimmed with rind on by the case i paid $ 1.80 lb 4 or 5 months ago.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 9, 2012)

Mmm these are Untrimmed rind on. Thanks I am just curious if this would be a deal or just average price.


----------



## alblancher (Feb 9, 2012)

Price of pork changes pretty quick.  call around and ask,  you may not be able to find it anywhere else.


----------



## meatnbeer (Feb 9, 2012)

I am paying $1.20/lb here for untrimmed.  That is for one belly.  I can buy trimmed belly for $1.70/lb, but then I need to buy a 50# box, which I will actually be doing the next time I make bacon.  The same store sells Oscar Meyer extra thick cut bacon for $3.09/lb.  There may not be much of a difference in price, but you will definately notice the difference in taste.  Nothing compares to home made bacon.


----------



## custom99 (Feb 10, 2012)

I wish I could get those prices. I just called the butcher yesterday and the are running $2.59 lb untrimmed.


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 10, 2012)

Paid $2.19 few weeks ago


----------



## gersus (Feb 10, 2012)

I just priced some last week at $2.45/lb trimmed.


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 10, 2012)

I get my fresh side meat from a family run butcher shop not far from me.  Trimmed with rind/skin on.  Anything below 50 pounds runs me $2.29 a pound, but it's fresh and hasn't been frozen.  They also let me pick the side meat (bellies) I want.  Great little mom and pop place and they treat their customers great.  I have about 7 pounds curing now.

-Salt


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 10, 2012)

When I last bought a case a few months ago it was $2.29/lbs.


----------



## topazflash (Feb 10, 2012)

Just found a place that quoted me $1.99 per lb.  Not sure if that's trimmed or not.  Going to try to go get some tonight!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks guys. Just wondering what the pork belly world looks like cost-wise. I guess it's a pretty decent price so I'll have to go for it. Can't wait to try my first batch of BACON!


----------



## delarosa74868 (Feb 10, 2012)

Jeez! I pay 3.49lb for my bellies! They dont have the rind on them, and they appear to be trimmed, reckon thats why they are so high?


----------



## eman (Feb 10, 2012)

Found trimmed bellies for $1.99 lb  this week. 50 lb + cases.


----------



## mlrtime (Feb 10, 2012)

whole foods gets 5.29 for local pork belly i gues that very expensive but the bacon is 9 bucks a pound.


----------



## jkc64 (Feb 10, 2012)

I had a local butcher quote me 1.99lb for a 60lb case 2 weeks ago. I don't know if they are trimmed or not and I don't have the space for that much yet.


----------



## hooligan8403 (Feb 10, 2012)

mlrtime said:


> whole foods gets 5.29 for local pork belly i gues that very expensive but the bacon is 9 bucks a pound.




Everything is expensive at whole foods.


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 10, 2012)

Hooligan8403 said:


> mlrtime said:
> 
> 
> > whole foods gets 5.29 for local pork belly i gues that very expensive but the bacon is 9 bucks a pound.
> ...




Not here it isn't. $2.29/lbs a couple months ago when I last ordered bellies.


----------



## sprky (Feb 10, 2012)

The butcher I get most of my meat from, does not stock them. He can get them but the suppler he buys from has a 5 case min order. Price is right but 250#-300# PB is just too much, I think he said it was $1.39. The other place I buy from don't want to sell them as they make there own bacon, they will but the price is outrages at $3.99, just a tad under what they sell there bacon for. However all is not lost as my good butcher is checking around to see what he can find for me.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 10, 2012)

Holy Pork Batman, apparently you are all bacon junkies! I didn't expect such an awesome response from so many of you on the topic but then again, it's pre-bacon!

Thanks for the info so in return when my Pbelly comes I'll do my thing and take photos and describe the process (even if I know you all have already perfected it). I cannot wait.

PS I'm in stage two of my prosciutto! Cya in 4-5 months!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 9, 2012)

It's hard to find PB's anywhere besides butchers but my Italian friend is getting a case for $2.10 /lb which I figured is a good price knowing what you pay for finished bacon at the store.  I am just curious what PB is averaging per lb these days because I haven't made it to the butcher to compare.

Thanks!


----------



## alblancher (Feb 9, 2012)

Untrimmed with rind on by the case i paid $ 1.80 lb 4 or 5 months ago.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 9, 2012)

Mmm these are Untrimmed rind on. Thanks I am just curious if this would be a deal or just average price.


----------



## alblancher (Feb 9, 2012)

Price of pork changes pretty quick.  call around and ask,  you may not be able to find it anywhere else.


----------



## meatnbeer (Feb 9, 2012)

I am paying $1.20/lb here for untrimmed.  That is for one belly.  I can buy trimmed belly for $1.70/lb, but then I need to buy a 50# box, which I will actually be doing the next time I make bacon.  The same store sells Oscar Meyer extra thick cut bacon for $3.09/lb.  There may not be much of a difference in price, but you will definately notice the difference in taste.  Nothing compares to home made bacon.


----------



## custom99 (Feb 10, 2012)

I wish I could get those prices. I just called the butcher yesterday and the are running $2.59 lb untrimmed.


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 10, 2012)

Paid $2.19 few weeks ago


----------



## gersus (Feb 10, 2012)

I just priced some last week at $2.45/lb trimmed.


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 10, 2012)

I get my fresh side meat from a family run butcher shop not far from me.  Trimmed with rind/skin on.  Anything below 50 pounds runs me $2.29 a pound, but it's fresh and hasn't been frozen.  They also let me pick the side meat (bellies) I want.  Great little mom and pop place and they treat their customers great.  I have about 7 pounds curing now.

-Salt


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 10, 2012)

When I last bought a case a few months ago it was $2.29/lbs.


----------



## topazflash (Feb 10, 2012)

Just found a place that quoted me $1.99 per lb.  Not sure if that's trimmed or not.  Going to try to go get some tonight!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks guys. Just wondering what the pork belly world looks like cost-wise. I guess it's a pretty decent price so I'll have to go for it. Can't wait to try my first batch of BACON!


----------



## delarosa74868 (Feb 10, 2012)

Jeez! I pay 3.49lb for my bellies! They dont have the rind on them, and they appear to be trimmed, reckon thats why they are so high?


----------



## eman (Feb 10, 2012)

Found trimmed bellies for $1.99 lb  this week. 50 lb + cases.


----------



## mlrtime (Feb 10, 2012)

whole foods gets 5.29 for local pork belly i gues that very expensive but the bacon is 9 bucks a pound.


----------



## jkc64 (Feb 10, 2012)

I had a local butcher quote me 1.99lb for a 60lb case 2 weeks ago. I don't know if they are trimmed or not and I don't have the space for that much yet.


----------



## hooligan8403 (Feb 10, 2012)

mlrtime said:


> whole foods gets 5.29 for local pork belly i gues that very expensive but the bacon is 9 bucks a pound.




Everything is expensive at whole foods.


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 10, 2012)

Hooligan8403 said:


> mlrtime said:
> 
> 
> > whole foods gets 5.29 for local pork belly i gues that very expensive but the bacon is 9 bucks a pound.
> ...




Not here it isn't. $2.29/lbs a couple months ago when I last ordered bellies.


----------



## sprky (Feb 10, 2012)

The butcher I get most of my meat from, does not stock them. He can get them but the suppler he buys from has a 5 case min order. Price is right but 250#-300# PB is just too much, I think he said it was $1.39. The other place I buy from don't want to sell them as they make there own bacon, they will but the price is outrages at $3.99, just a tad under what they sell there bacon for. However all is not lost as my good butcher is checking around to see what he can find for me.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 10, 2012)

Holy Pork Batman, apparently you are all bacon junkies! I didn't expect such an awesome response from so many of you on the topic but then again, it's pre-bacon!

Thanks for the info so in return when my Pbelly comes I'll do my thing and take photos and describe the process (even if I know you all have already perfected it). I cannot wait.

PS I'm in stage two of my prosciutto! Cya in 4-5 months!


----------

